# Wood Chips



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

OK so I watched this vedio called "Back to Eden". I got hooked. I ran down an Asplund truck this evening on the way to town and talked them into letting me have their chips. I have so far found enough chips to do a quarter acre almost six inches deep. Some are two years old and some are still steaming. (composting)The stuff I am putting the older chips on is doing quite well. I may have my local co op power company bringing me more. I called today and the lady said some one would call Monday. My MIL says I am just going to get termites. Has anyone seen this video and is anyone using chips?:rock:


----------



## FLFKY (Feb 9, 2004)

My MIL has been doing this for years. Her gardens look awesome, luckily she lives down the road from a whiskey barrel stave mill and gets her wood chips for free.

I've got to find some tree guys to get my chips from.....


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

In my search for wood chips I have found they are in demand. I went thru Poteau Oklahoma today 5-24-12 and saw six Asplund trucks in the parking lot of a motel. Some had chips. That was too far to come to my house.. I sure wish I could get the connection.


----------

